# Destroyed two Meguiars da microfiber pads!



## Soapy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all.

I'm having trouble with my DAS-6 PRO, every time i use it, i destroy the pad that i'm using, I'm not even finishing one car before i have to bin them.

So far i've gone through two menzerna compounding pads, and two Meguiars microfiber cutting discs, where the microfiber just came away from the sponge backing underneath.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards, Ryan.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats what happens dude.
To get any sort of correction you have to apply pressure abd thats what destroys the pads.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Menzerna pads are poor imo and dont last and megs mf pads are notorious for self destructing mate, the mf pads dont last long at all and there are better mf pads out there.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> Menzerna pads are poor imo and dont last and megs mf pads are notorious for self destructing mate, the mf pads dont last long at all and *there are better mf pads out there*.


Which ones, Optimum? CarPro Cool Pads?


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

I got a big scare when my mf came off aswell today I thought the whole thing came of but just ripped apart like above


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

would agree that teh cool pads are much better been using the megs pads for nearly a year now andI have found the last couple of batces the quality of the bads have dramatically reduced they are only partially gluing them around the edge leacing the centre free to lift when the strech.. think megs needs to tighetn up their QC to be perfectly blunt. its a great system that will ultimatly fail because of poor ancillary products. I have also noticed that teh quality and cut from teh actual microfibre has reduced to teh point where I was actually going to contact megs about it.

I also feel that the method of use has been wrongly put across they say that you need positive application f pressure which is not normally the case I find the type of distruction like the above pictures is from excessive heat build up (I have had these pads actually smoking in tests) if they get too hot they will pretty much fall apart. tehre is not proper method of heat dissapation where the cool pad is better designed for it. also the backing plate supplied with the V2 G220 is completly wrong as well. I find lower speeds and less pressure reduce your working speed and work smaller areas you will get better correction. but the perfect combo for me is the cool pad and the megs cutting compound.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Any links to cool pads?

Thanks


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Why do these new pads explode, meguiars need to redesign these pads and give them a proper testing.

What they need is a think robust layer of foam, underneath the microfibre system, so it's cushioned better with tensioned glue, so can take the pressure; that should sort the pads from exploding ,and make they more manageable, but more importantly last.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Are people using this on speed 5-6?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

You don't need to press these down to get a good level of correction imo.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, at speed 4 and medium pressure, I haven't had one go on me yet


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> What they need is a think robust layer of foam, underneath the microfibre system, so it's cushioned better with tensioned glue, so can take the pressure; that should sort the pads from exploding ,and make they more manageable, but more importantly last.


but the thicker the foam backing the more it will reduce the cutting ability, so its a catch 22 sort of deal Trip.

the cutting and finishing pad have the same microfibre face, but the finishing pad has a thicker foam backing so absorbs more of the pressure the user apply's giving less cut.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers Criagg for the info, I learnt something useful and new today, thanks


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

chapppers11 said:


> You don't need to press these down to get a good level of correction imo.


Depends entirely on paint hardness.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I have achieved a good level of correction on speed 4 and only just holding it in place.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

On what paint chappers


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Renault Racing Blue mate.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Oh ok mate, was u use the da compound?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

chapppers11 said:


> Renault Racing Blue mate.


Thats why you found it a breeze to correct.
Try correcting a VW with paint like granite.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep using the DA compound. 

I wouldn't be using it on German paint tbh, paint stripper would be my choice of weapon for those!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Thats why you found it a breeze to correct.
> Try correcting a VW with paint like granite.


That's my wording Bro, Granite  your spot on there Aaron on the terminology of VW paint, I;m in the same boat as well; God help me.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Heres a link to the backing plate that i recieved from meguiars uk with the MF correcting kit they gave me to test before its release when i was at shinearama early last year.

http://www.buffdaddy.com/product/S6BP

better than the one that comes with the 220v2 in relation to using the mf kit


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Was using a DAS 6 this weekend with Megs foam pads on a VW Passat and went through 2 cutting and 1 polishing pad. Exactly the same issue. I was working a 2 x 2 section on speed 5 and letting the pad cool between each set but the glue keeps coming away.

So whats the best foam pad/backing plate combo or MF Da combo?

:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

using this kit you shouldnt be going over speed 4 tbh, 3 to 3.5 is fine really,you have to adjust your style and polish slower ,the results will still be the same.
Bear in mind that this combo can remove a fair bit of clear so you dont wanna be going full on pressure and speed 5.


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Rob-seems megs pads aren't the best. I was using their foam pads but looking towards getting the mf set up. Don't want to hijack thread just looking for good combos that last.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

lesdon499 said:


> Rob-seems megs pads aren't the best. I was using their foam pads but looking towards getting the mf set up. Don't want to hijack thread just looking for good combos that last.


Yep pads definately arent the best,will say in agreement with an earlier post that pads i had early doors last year did a good few cars before dying off,not the same build quality as said now.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow:doublesho
I have used a da to correct vag paints with no problem. The heavy cut Menz pads I used (not the new microfibre stuff) did get very hot and break up if used with too much pressure and too much speed but I have never experienced what you have.
Most of my pads are Lake County I think; never had a problem correcting audi, vw, merc, bmw with my das 6 which has never been set to speed 5?
It did take ages though hence my switch to rotary


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I have found that one of the main problems with the MF pads is the heat created between pad backing and the velcro on the backing plate. The 850-900w DAs will eat these pads quick.
So I've ordered some ventilated backing plates and a few other accessories to see how it will differ from the Megs 125mm Backing Plate. 
When using the small ventilated Meguiar's backing plate I have no problems with the velcro, with these it's the MF coming off. 


Kind regards,
Ebbe


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ebbe J said:


> I have found that one of the main problems with the MF pads is the heat created between pad backing and the velcro on the backing plate. The 850-900w DAs will eat these pads quick.
> So I've ordered some ventilated backing plates and a few other accessories to see how it will differ from the Megs 125mm Backing Plate.
> When using the small ventilated Meguiar's backing plate I have no problems with the velcro, with these it's the MF coming off.
> 
> ...


Sound advice , can I ask where you have ordered the ventilated backing plates from?


----------



## Bond (May 23, 2008)

Might be worth looking at the Chemical Guys Optical MF system. I'm using them at them the moment with a Flex 3401 and the Megs DA compund on a BMW and they are not having any issues at all :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Sound advice , can I ask where you have ordered the ventilated backing plates from?


Im gonna stick mine in the for sale mate when i get round to it as i dont use the mf system now so dont need it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I noticed Chem guys have changed theres... 

they used to have like 1mm foam backing on them... now the foam back is very thick.. possibly overly thick,
might need to give them another spin, or should I say orbit :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

i had the exact same problem with meguires finishing and polishing soft buff 2.0 pads, and meguiars replaced the pads free but suggested turning the speed control down from 6 to 4, using kestral das6.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

I have had exactly the same problem, but only on speed 5 & 6, 4 and below they stay intact.

So name some robust pads as my hexlogic ones did the same on fast speed.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

After a night of graft I stuck the MF pads in the Lake Country snappy pad cleaner to soak for a night and when I took them out they were oval hahaha


----------

